# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Studentat e Greqise

## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
 Ej c'a behet keshtu me ,te gjithe studentet shqiptare ne vendet e tjera e paskan hapur nga nje teme (te kjo grupteme) kurse ne presim akoma . Jo per gje por kam mendimin se ne studentet e Greqise jena lodhe me shume se te tjeret per te hyre ne Universitet (me falni ju "te tjeret").
 E hapa kete teme me "shpresen e madhe" se mund te njihemi cik me mire ne studentet e "Gërqise" dhe ku i dihet mbase sgjidhim problemet e njeri tjetrit.
 Mirepres pergjigjet tuaja !
Faleminderit

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
O njerez si me shume frike e paskeni mare ,ej nuk ka polica ketu (kjo qe nje shaka).
 Ok ,po e mare une i pari inisjativen qe ta thyej kete akull.
 Me quajne Eri.. kam gati 5 vjet ne Greqi (por kam ngelur akoma Shqiptar). Tani jam ne vitin e 2 te studimeve universitare ne Universitetin e Egjeut . Endra ime eshte qe te shof une dhe femijte e mi (neqoftese bej) nje Shqiperi me te mire ne te cilen njerzit do te rojne mire dhe nuk do duhet t'a braktisin. Por besoje se do duhet shume kohe qe te realizohet kjo ender. Prandaj tani per tani qellimi im eshte permiresimi i gjendjes te emigranteve Shqiptar (ne rastin konkret , ne Greqi) dhe per kete dua dhe ndihmen tuaj sepse vetem te bashkuar mund te fitojme shume gjera . Per problemet e emigranteve te Greqise nuk ka nevoje te flas se ju i perballoni ato ne jeten e perditshme (dhe kam shkruajtur per to dhe here te tjera). 
Besoje se hap i mire per nje organizim te metejshem do ishte nje prezantim midis ne studenteve ( e ardhmja Shqiperise) dhe shtrimi i shqetesimeve tona te pergjithshme.
 Mirepres pergjigjen tuaj !
falemiNDERit

----------


## shigjeta

Te pergezoj per hapjen e temes, megjithese vete nuk flas nga Greqia. Me vjen mire qe nje student shqiptar merr inisiativen te nxisi nje komunikim me te madh midis studenteve shqiptare aty.  Te uroj suksese ne studime dhe fat ne jete.
Pershendetje

----------


## james l.

pershendetje Eri.une jam Dhimitri.student ketu e dy vjete ne Athine.kam 6 vjete qe banoj ketu.sot pashe qe nga studentet shqipetare ne greqi s'pom pergjigjet njeri dhe thashe te isha une i pari qe do te pergjigjesha.  :Bravo:

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Faleminderit per pergjigjen, te uroje suksese.
Ku studjon, ju atje sa Shqiptare jeni , a beheni me njeri tjetrin?
falemiNDERit

----------


## james l.

faleminderit.suksese dhe ti.une studioj per stomatologji.jam ne vitin e trete.jemi 5 shqipetare nga te cilet vetem 3 behemi me njeri-tjetrin.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Mendimi im eshte se problemi me i madh qe kemi ne studentat e Greqise eshte se nuk behemi me njeri tjetrin, nuk ca e ka fajin por nuk gje e bukur ne Shqiptaret mos flasim me njeri tjetrin dhe te mundohemi te fshehim kombesine tone para Grekeve , sepse duke i treguar qe jemi Shqiptar dhe studjojme besoje si i japim shembull te mire.

----------


## james l.

ke shume te drejte.dhe une i ketij mendimi jam por fatkeqesisht shumica e kuptojne ndryshe.

----------


## FJORIN

pershendetje o byrazera kudo qe jeni .pershendes te gjithe studentat kudo qe jane dhe te gjithe patriotet tane  


   FAT DHE LUMTURI NE JETE

----------


## Kryeplaku

Faleminderit Fiorin , dhe ty gjithashtu...

----------


## Julius

se dija se ishte hapur kjo teme se do te ishte e para ku do te shkruaja dicka. Une quhem Julian dhe jam student i vitit te pare ne Ksanthi dega inxhinieri ndertimi. Mendoj se jemi te paket ne numer o cuna keshtu qe mos prisni shume postime ne kete adrese.Ju uroj te gjithe studenteve suksese kudo qe ndodhen.

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Julian faleminderit dhe ty suksese, dhe je me fat per shkollen qe po ndjek.
Une mendoje se ne Greqi jemi vendi i dyt (mbas Italise) qe ka me shume studenta shqiptar, dhe ketu ne shkollen time une besoje se jemi mbi 6 veta shtetas shqiptar, por nga keta une vetem 3 veta di , njeri vetem e mban veten per Shqiptar (i cili eshte dhe ne forum) kurse te tjeret e mbajn veten per grek (nje goc biles eshte dhe "nacionaliste" megjithese shteti grek nuk do i jap kurre nenshtesine). Kjo me jep shkas te besoje qe ka dhe te tjere qe nuk i njohe ngase fshihen.

Me pak llafe ketu ne Greqi kemi problem te madh.falemiNDERit

----------


## Enri

Khalid tha:



> te mundohemi te fshehim kombesine tone para Grekeve


Une per vet s'e kam fshehur asnjehere kombesine time dhe as qe kam per ta fshehur ndonjehere.
Te kesh te besh me nje nivel me te larte kulturor se ai qe kane greket e tjere qe s'studiojne ne universitet , me dha mundesine te shoh ndryshe klasen e grekeve me studime te larta, pasi s'jane dhe aq raciste si klasat e tjera te shoqerise greke - kjo s'do te thote qe s'ka raciste... Por dhe une personalisht jam me teper raciste me ta.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## moro

ERDHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
NUK DIJA QE ISHTE HAPUR KJO TEME.SOTE QE HYRA THASH TI BEJ NJE XHIRO KENDEJA DHE JA QE JU GJETA.
JAM DHE UNE STUDENTE NE SELANIK PER FINANC.JAM NGA VLORA.KAM 11 VJET NE GREQI.
SI JENI ?PROVIMET I MBARUAT?
IKA SE JAM  NE PUNE.
BYEEEEE

----------


## PLaku-i-Detit

jasu  eladha:
Pershendetje  studentve  te  greqise

----------


## gega

Pershendes te tere studentat shqipetar ne greqi.
ke te drejte, ne paste kund studenta te vuajtur ato jan ne greqi.
Per ca te flasish me perpara. te mendosh detyrat apo kujat e mesuseve, tadhjet e nxansve. Kam ber 10 vjet shkodh ne greqi dhe ajo qe mund te ju the eshte qe"sa ma shum i keni frig njaq me shum zemer marrin"  
Tani jam ne kanada dhe e shof ndryshim.   Te pakten nuk thote njeri"Mipos eisai albanos?" "albano pinaei kacaridha faei" etc.

Thuani emrat e verteta "pou tha paei, kan mu mesu me i than ne fund"      

Kuragio te tereve :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## james l.

geia... me provime si ja kaluat?pushime keni planifikuar?pershendetje te gjitheve.

----------


## tani_26

Pershendetje cuna...dhe une edhe pse e vizitoj prej 2 vitesh kete forum nuk kam shkruajt ne kete faqe..Une ndodhem 7 vjet ne Greqi dhe aktualisht studioj ne Ethniko Metsobio Polytexneio, ne Athine.....pra per inxinieri jam ne vit te katert...Te gjithe me njohin per shqiptar dhe asnjehere nuk e kam pas problem te quhem shqiptar. Per mendimin tim ata qe kane turp te quhen shqiptare mendoj se jane njerez pa autoritet dhe ndihen me te ulet se greket, perkundrazi mua greket me respektojne shume keshtu sic jam dhe asnjehere nuk kam pas probleme si me studentet ashtu edhe me pedagoget.....Ju uroj te gjitheve gjithe te mirat dhe mendoj se studente shqiptare zene vendin e pare ne Evrope per nga numri e jo pas Italise sic thoshte dikush me siper...Me qindra  kam pas rastin te njoh une vetem ketu ne Athine mos te flasim per qytetet e tjera...

----------


## Enri

Tani ke te drejte.
Jane me qindra shqiptare qe studiojne ne  Athine dhe po ashtu ne Selanik, Patra, Janine, etj.
Numri jo-zyrtar eshte 1500 studente, nje pjese e te cileve jane me bursa te ndryshme qofte nga shteti grek-qofte nga shteti shqiptar, dhe nje pjese tjeter mbahen thjesht ekonomikisht nga familjet apo punojne. Gjithashtu nje pjese e konsiderueshme jane nga familje e emigranteve te  emigruar heret ketu ne Greqi, te cilet, pasi kane mbaruar ketu liceun, hyne neper universitete me te njejtin sistem me te cilin hyne dhe greket.

Dhe une asnjehere s'e kam patur problem te deklaroj qe jam shqiptar. Perkundrazi e kam per krenari te them fjalet : "Jam Shqiptar" , kur me pyet dikush. Megjithese shoqeria ime ketu eshte eksluzivisht greke, asnjehere s'kam pature probleme diskriminimi. Te pershendes , dhe te gjithe ju te tjereve ju them te mbani koken lart, pasi krenaria jone eshte gjeja me e hstrenjte qe kemi jashte atdheut dhe eshte pikerisht ajo qe na mban te bashkuar .

----------


## Kryeplaku

Pershendetje nga zemra, te gjitheve bashke'atdhetareve!

Po te mendojme se sa paguajne studentat e tjere ne shtetet e tjera europiane ose ne SHBA, ne studentat e Greqise jemi me te vertet me fat.

Me thene te drejten studentat shqiptar, te pakten ne Greqi, "na i kane zbardhur faqen". Te shkolla ime, megjithese Shqiptaret nuk perbejne as 1% te gjithe studentave, per vitin e 2te nga tre studentat me te mire te vitit- te cilet do paguhen nga ministria e arsimit te Greqise- dy te paret ishin Shqiptare. Por, per fat te keq nga keta te dy vetem njerin njohin per Shqiptar.

Fatmiresi te gjitheve!falemiNDERit

----------

